# Snoway Light wiring? help!!



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

I can't get my lights to work!

Snoway harness. 93 ford f250. 
Came off another 1993 truck that was identical. I didn't take it off. 

Heres what I got. 

Unplug drivers side headlight, plug in adapter to light and plug that into the harness. 
Plug adapter into drivers side headlight wiring, then connect that to the harness. 
Splice turn signal wire from harness into turn signal bulb wiring.

Unplug pass. side headlight, plug in adapter to light and plug that into the harness.
I guess the pass side headlight wire just hangs?
Splice turn signal wire from harness into turn signal bulb wiring.

I have the 2 plow light plugs hanging out the grill. 

There is one extra white wire left over that I don't know where goes?
There is a relay with 8 wires going to it. The wires were already on it when I got it. I didn't move them. The extra white wire does nothing If I ground it or put 12 volts to it. 

My headlights don't work on the truck or the plow lights. 


I wish I had a wiring diagram, I am used to meyer's stuff on chebbys. Any insight?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

sno-way website has wiring diagrams


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The white wires on the lights need to plug togeather. 

What about the Parking/running lights did you connect them?

Check to see if you have 12 volts at the red or orange wire on the relay.


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

Im not much on electrical. the numbered wires are the ones that go to the relay. They don't match up to the relay numbers, I didn't even see the numbers on the relay till I took the picture. Yeah I hooked the running lights up and still nothing. Even with plow lights disconnected I get no headlights.

I looked at the wiring diagrams on snoways site and none of them seem close to what I have.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Did you hook the white wires togeather, do you have 12 volts to the red or orange wire at the relay. Do you have the relay wired in to the system?


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

I muddled my way thru it and figured it out finally.


----------

